# Steering wheel trim removal help



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm wanting to paint the steering wheel trim piece blue as well and I'm not sure how to exactly get the airbag off without it deploying. Does anyone have any advise on this or know how to do it?. I've tried figuring it out on my own but no luck. Thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Go to the How to section and look up how to take the steering wheel off ....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I looked at a thread on that while I was trying to take mine off and im STILL not getting the SOB off. Idk what im doing wrong here, but I can NOT get those clips disengaged.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Warm it up to atleast 70 degrees .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't forget to VOTE!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I voted. I can never forget to vote. Im always voting on the polls. I think there was one poll I didn't vote. I don't know why I didn't.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

It was a royal pain for me too, I used two allen wrenches and a good bit of force, but it will pop off after a bit of fighting.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Psychomidgit said:


> It was a royal pain for me too, I used two allen wrenches and a good bit of force, but it will pop off after a bit of fighting.


I'm a bit confused. Do u just insert them in there and push or do you insert and slide the clips over?. I tried both and no luck. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I pushed the allens into the hole, felt them go through the foam, then pulled them outwards. After trying with no luck for a bit, I felt around for a while until I found both rods, yanked a pretty good amount and they released making the airbag just fall out into my lap.

Just out of curiosity, how long has the battery been disconnected?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Psychomidgit said:


> I pushed the allens into the hole, felt them go through the foam, then pulled them outwards. After trying with no luck for a bit, I felt around for a while until I found both rods, yanked a pretty good amount and they released making the airbag just fall out into my lap.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long has the battery been disconnected?


Its reconnected now but it was disconnected for about 30 minutes. When I had something in there whether it was a screwdriver or whatever else I could feel the metal plate in the steering wheel but I could find the clips without seeing them. All this work just to get a piece of plastic out to paint Lol. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Very true, lol. It's worth it though if it makes you happy


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Psychomidgit said:


> Very true, lol. It's worth it though if it makes you happy


Yeah. It will make me happy once I get this Dang airbag out and this trim piece painted and re installed lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could be blind, gmpartsdirect.com is not even listing that silver cover. And I gather you won't find two screws in the rear of it for easy removal.

My suggestion is waiting for a 90*F plus day with the windows closed and the hot sun pouring down on it. And when the time comes to get rid of your Cruze, the prospective buyer appreciates your work and efforts. 

Ha, when I first brought that motorhome home, wife could not live with that ugly wallpaper, key job of a husband is to keep the wife happy. So had to steam it off and paint it to her liking. In the house, her color schemes didn't work out the way she thought so had to repaint those walls.

Only issue with the Cruze was the location I chose for the GPS, on level with the IP and easy for the driver and wiring. But she sure loves it when she is driving, so just let her drive. Besides, she has her smart phone with GPS on it, so got the car cord so her battery doesn't go dead.

So far nothing about the silver, some marketing guy chose that, wonder if he did a survey. She seems to be happy with the silver, ha, as long as she is happy, I am happy.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

The silver color doesn't bother me, my beef with it is how easily it scratches. Thus far my steering wheel is fine but the trim around my shifter and radio has a few scratches, when the weather gets nicer I'm probably going to remove those, repaint them, and apply a few coats of clearcoat. Might have to take the steering wheel trim off too to make sure the color matches.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

CW_ said:


> The silver color doesn't bother me, my beef with it is how easily it scratches. Thus far my steering wheel is fine but the trim around my shifter and radio has a few scratches, when the weather gets nicer I'm probably going to remove those, repaint them, and apply a few coats of clearcoat. Might have to take the steering wheel trim off too to make sure the color matches.


That's why I want to take mine off lol. My shifter trim, radio trim, and speedometer trim rings are light blue metallic, and I want the steering wheel V trim to match as well. I just wish the airbag would finally give in for me and just pop out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, like the idea about clear coat, before those scratches appear.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, like the idea about clear coat, before those scratches appear.


Yeah lol. I wanted to apply clear coat on mine anyway to make it more shine.


----------

